# Back of my throat is very red ?



## 16331 (Dec 14, 2005)

The back of my throat, is very red, , has anyone had this ?I've been having a lot of night time stomach pain, the last 3 days I'm scheduled to visit my GI doc in August, hopefully he can shead some light on this.


----------

